# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Aros chinos

## Quiquefo

Muy buenas a todos, soy nuevo por este foro, pero no en el mundo de la magia. Yo me dedico mas a la cartomagia, pero hice un pedido y me compre unos aros chinos, 4 aros chinos, el funcionamiento lo se, por que lo tengo en mis manos, lo que no se es como haces rapidamente que se enrelazen, lo puedo hacer pero con las dos mano... ¿Hay alguna tecnica?

Saludos


La Reina De Las Artes

----------


## ignoto

Ya que dices que son 4, supongo que serán los pequeños, los aros ninja.
Si quieres saber cómo usarlos y no tienes ningún mago cerca, prueba a comprarte el DVD de Shoot Ogawa.

----------


## Mecachis

Si son los Ninja Rings El video que comenta ignoto es una pasada ... algunos pases son "la lexe" pero con un poco de práctica---- (Bueno mucha) los puedes dominar. no te lo creerás ni tu mismo!!!
saludetres.

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

los aros chinos son uno de los juego de escena q mas me gustan jeje, dan mucho juego

----------


## Tony G.

a mi también me molan mucho los aros, estoy pensando en pillarme los  baratitos de  tiendamagia para ir probando. ¿me los aconsejais o mejor un kit? ¿cuantos me pido para empezar? ¿se pueden dar a examinar?...

----------


## JR

Hola Toni.

Por lo visto no has tendo oportunidad de "explorar" un poco los aros chinos. No pasa nada, solo comentarte que no son, ni mucho menos, fáciles de manejar bien. Vamos es como todo, hay que trabajar muchisisisisimo, y si tienes a alguien que te ayude (sobretodo al principio para la puesta en marcha y al final para pulir detalles) mucho mejor.

Te comento; los Aros Chinos vienen normalmente en "kits" de 6 u 8 aros; 3+3 o 4+4. Los Ninja Rings, que son más pequeños el kit básico es de 4 (2+2). Los AC que son más populares son los de 3+3, yo no he visto muchas rutinas con 4+4.

Los aros se pueden dar a examinar casi todos(3+1+1). De hecho, la mayoría de las rutinas, contienen una parte donde alguien del público participa y examina los aros que el mago quiere que examine.
Para comenzar no hace falta comprar los de'luxe. Más importante que los aros en si es el material de estudio. Ahora mismo no me viene nada a la cabeza. 

¿Alguien que nos de un par de referencias?


Saludos

----------


## ignoto

El Tarbell.
Además, es casi imprescindible.

----------


## Iván Manso

En la presentación que yo hago de los aros chinos saco a dos espectadores que van comprobando los aros y al final los han comprobado "todos"... lo entendéis, verdad? Lo que hay que conseguir es eso: que los comprueben "todos"... que no duden que los aros son totalmente normales y que no tienen una abertura como mucha gente cree (y que yo sé que no tienen abertura... yo mismo los he comprobado y me vuelvo loco porque no encuentro donde puede estar la trampa!!  :roll: ). Esa es la sensación que me gusta producir en los espectadores. 

Tengo que decir que la rutina que hago la he elaborado "jugueteando" con los aros y al final me ha salido lo que tengo. No la hago con música por una razón, me gusta que los aros se comprueben al milímetro y dar incapie sobre eso, que los han comprobado. Una música lo limitaría mucho en tiempo, lo he probado con música, por eso lo digo.

O también se puede hacer lo que hacía el Gran Pepe Carroll, que empezaba con una parte hablada y después continuaba con un acompañamiento musical mientras explicaba las figuras, enlazamientos, ... que hacía. Me encanta esa rutina.

Eso sí, cada uno que la haga con música o sin música, como más le guste. Ahí no entro. Jorge Blass hace una rutina muy bonita con los aros y es totalmente musical. A mí me encanta.

Los aros ya no faltan en mis actuaciones (a no ser que repita en un sitio, jeje) y curiosamente SIEMPRE cuando se me acercan a felicitarme o a criticarme (ojo) me hablan de los aros, y normalmente no me hablan de ninguno más. Ese es el que más impacto parece que les causa. Tengo que estudiar por qué pasa esto. Sí, no me hace gracia que no se fijen en mi rutina de cuerdas!!  :( 

Ah, para empezar, si no se van a hacer ante público, y sólo se van a ensayar y enseñar los avances a familiares y amigos, recomiendo unos fáciles de manejar y que no pesen mucho (tanto en kilos como en euros, pesos o la moneda que sea, jeje) y luego ir ensayando con otros más "profesionales". En cuanto a nombres no estoy muy puesto, lo siento.

un saludo

----------


## nick63nick

Yo he adquirido unos para probar con esta disciplina, he cogido los de tienda mágica que son de 30 cm de diámetro y es el kit de 8 anillos.

Además compré el DVD y el libro que se aconseja.

Pues bien, después de un mes dale que dale como unas 2 horas diarias he sacado algunas conclusiones que pueden servir a otras personas interesadas:

1º para empezar creo que son mejores los más pequeños (tipo ninja), pues estos de 30 cm, no me están resultando fáciles de manejar en algunas rutinas, sobre todo con cadenas a 3 y 4.

2º Siguiendo el mismo punto anterior, al ser de diámetro tan grande, llega un momento que casi molestan el tenerlos en los brazos, mientras vas realizando rutinas, pues aunque ya voy cogiendo soltura, hay momentos que no sabes que hacer con los que tienes en los brazos, ya que van de arriba a bajo, dificultando la rutina que estes haciendo con los aros que tengas en las manos en ese momento.

3º El peso de ellos hace también que sea un poco complicado el manejo.

En definitiva, si tuviera que volver a empezar con ellos y adquirir un kit, lógicamente lo haría con un juego de aros muchísimo más manejable, como decía tipo ninja.

Por otro lado, quisiera si alguien me puede hechar una mano, por que a pesar que trabajo siguiendo las instrucciones del DVD y del libro. No me acaba de convencer la finalización de la rutina que en ellos se presentan, y quisiera si alguno podéis darme alguna idea.

Pues en el DVD, se acaba con todos enlazados (con los 8) pasando un aro por el cuello y dejando colgar la cadena hasta el suelo, teniendo unidos con las manos los centrales.

En el libro en cambio, se presenta una finalización de todos los aros enlazados en uno.

Me da la sensación cuando practico que no son maneras muy "limpias" de acabar, pues en la primera opción queda todo muy "aparatoso" y en la segunda opción, enlazar las cadenas en uno solo, pues como que no me acaba de convencer.

Yo estoy probando, el ir acabando dejando los aros colgados en un brazo, pero, tampoco me da la sensación de "limpieza en el juego".

Estoy abierto a toda sujerencia.....GRACIAAAASSSS.....A TODOS.

----------


## pablo

BUeno , hay un libro muy bonito , antiguo , se llama:
"la magia de las anillas "  de WHO ?  Editorial ;Sintes.
Bienen  un monton de pases. hasta con 8 o 10 aros chinos (grades 30 cm diametro).
Tambien vienen Figuras, y varias presentaciones..
Es una pena que ya no este la editorial.... la biblioteca de sintes es muy bonita...

Bueno , tambien quisiera animar a todos a pensar una rutina ,y hacerla..
los aros chinos es uno clasico de la magia.... y a mi personalmente ..
me gustan mucho...
Un saludo ,Pablo. 8-)

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Yo acabo la rutina, con la cadena de 6, que enlazo todos dentro de uno y desenlazo uno a uno, guardandome el desenlaze que mas me gusta para el final. Respecto a info puedes encontrar en los videos de richard Ross , Jeff McBride y libros el de Marko y en las lecciones de ilusionismo de Florensa

----------


## magia.eugenio

El mejor libro es el de Day Vernon. Hay traducción al español pero ahora no recuerdo el título.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Supongo que el titulo del libro de Dai vernon a que te refieres es Sinphony of the Rings y es de la serie que public Lewis Ganson

Saludos

----------


## halexx

me compre un 'pack  de 8 aros chinos...

Estan muy bien pero tengo algun problrma....

se me ve muxo el truco y ademas el otro dia uno me cayo al suelo y se partio.........no se como arreglarlo.. creo que si lo suledo me va a kedar muxa marka no :Confused: ?? asias xicosss

----------


## magoivan

no sabia que eran tan fragiles los aros chinos. pensaba que eran de metal duro.

----------


## nick63nick

> me compre un 'pack  de 8 aros chinos...
> 
> Estan muy bien pero tengo algun problrma....
> 
> *se me ve muxo el truco y ademas el otro dia uno me cayo al suelo y se partio.........no se como arreglarlo*.. creo que si lo suledo me va a kedar muxa marka no?? asias xicosss


Bueno por partes,

1º si se te ve el "truco" es simplemente por que no lo ejecutas correctamente, o sea, práctica, práctica y más práctica. Yo llevo con ellos liado desde hace poco más de 2 meses y aun no me atrevo a presentarlos en público, pues necesito pulir más la técnica. Sólo los he presentado a mi familia y les gustó mucho y como no, por supuesto que no "vieron nada que no haya que ver". Por tanto, creo que no lo ejecutas bien, yo te aconsejo que lo hagas delante de un espejo y te verás tu mismo los fallos, es muy buen método para ensayar rutinas.

2º dices que se rompió un aro :Confused:  la verdad, no lo entiendo, son de metal macizo, a mi se me han caido varias veces ensayando y han pegado de lleno contra el suelo y ni se han inmutado, vamos ni siquiera ha saltado el cromado que llevan. Si se te partió un aro, es porque no son de una calidad aceptable.

saludos y sigue practicando, no es precisamente una rutina fácil de ejecutar, ni de aprender en cuatro dias.

 :D

----------


## Goreneko

Los ninja supongo que son lo mismo pero mas pequeño,no?
no son frágiles ni nada...?
ADemás son 2+1+1. Sé qué son los 2, sé qué es un 1, pero el otro 1... tiene 'algo'? (sí, algo tipo los imperdibles xD)
Saludos!

----------


## nick63nick

> Los ninja supongo que son lo mismo pero mas pequeño,no?
> no son frágiles ni nada...?
> ADemás son 2+1+1. Sé qué son los 2, sé qué es un 1, pero el otro 1... tiene 'algo'? (sí, algo tipo los imperdibles xD)
> Saludos!


Si los ninja son los mas pequeños que existen (que yo conozca).

Yo los que utilizo son para magia de salón y escenario, son de 30 cm. 

Frágiles no son, de hecho ninguno de los aros tienen que ser frágiles, al contrario, tienen que ser y dar sensación de robustez, piensa que muchos de los enlaces que hay en la rutina, tienes que golpear aro contra aro, por tanto de frágiles nada.

saludos

----------


## Némesis

Yo tengo un juego de 8: 1+1+1+2+3, pero no sé qué hacer con los "2", ya que la rutina que viene con el kit es la Simphony of the rings de Dai Vernon y se hace sólo con 6. ¿Qué puedo hacer con los otros 2?

Gracias por adelantado   :Smile1:

----------


## Goreneko

> Yo tengo un juego de 8: 1+1+1+2+3, pero no sé qué hacer con los "2", ya que la rutina que viene con el kit es la Simphony of the rings de Dai Vernon y se hace sólo con 6. ¿Qué puedo hacer con los otros 2?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado


Inventarte tu rutina xD Yo la verdad es que no se nada de aros, o casi nada, pero me encanta cuando te viene material de mas para dar paso a tu imaginacion  :Wink1:

----------


## 7o7yus

Los aros chinos estan barbaros a mi me gusta muchisimo el efecto que da cuando se van uniendo y escuchas el ruido a metal y decis x dentro es imposible que entren y en un segundo estan unidos es IMPRESIONANTE.- 8-)

----------


## nanocampos

Los mios son 8 y no son nada frágiles...

Hay un video de Lou Lancaster (de la International Magician Society -IMS-) que enseña figuras con 6 aros.

Si te sirven de algo... a mi me sirvieron.

Saludos

----------


## magodiego

Hola!
Yo tengo 8 aros pequeños (1+1+1+2+3) 

Lo que no se hacer es unir los aros y darlos a examinar, como vi hacer a un mago en un espectáculo en el que me sacó a mi de voluntario. Me que de impresionado. Fue efecto óptico? 
Responder por favor.
Muchas gracias
Un abrazo!!

----------


## nick63nick

> Hola!
> Yo tengo 8 aros pequeños (1+1+1+2+3) 
> 
> Lo que no se hacer es unir los aros y darlos a examinar, como vi hacer a un mago en un espectáculo en el que me sacó a mi de voluntario. Me que de impresionado. Fue efecto óptico? 
> Responder por favor.
> Muchas gracias
> Un abrazo!!


Veamos, yo saco a un espectador que me ayude y le hago "el cambio" de manera que el llega a tener 4 aros en sus manos, lo voy haciendo según la rutina de manera, que al final piensa que realmente ha ido teniendo uno a uno los 4 aros.....¿se entiende?......

Por aqui, hay magos que tienen rutinas muy buenas y que llegan a "dar" a examinar los 8 aros, lógicamente con sus correspondientes "cambios" y al final da la sensación que la/s persona/s que sacas del público los han tenido todos en sus manos.

Yo hasta ahí de momento no soy capaz de llegar, pero es como todo, práctica...práctica y más práctica.

Saludos.

----------


## nick63nick

> Yo tengo un juego de 8: 1+1+1+2+3, *pero no sé qué hacer con los "2"*, ya que la rutina que viene con el kit es la Simphony of the rings de Dai Vernon y se hace sólo con 6. ¿Qué puedo hacer con los otros 2?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado


Yo aprendí con una rutina de 8 aros, que viene en un DVD de tiendamagia y que por cierto me gustó mucho, excepto el final de la rutina, que lo cambié yo, adaptándolo mejor a mi manera.

Con los "2" que tu comentas, tienen mucho juego pues yo utilizo un espectador y con esos 2 y con los otros 2 (imagino que debes saber a cuales me refiero), le hago varios cambios, dándoselos a examinar y al final le da la sensación que ha tenido 4 aros en sus manos totalmente sueltos, para después hacerle sentar llevándose esos 2 aros con el, finalmente en medio de la rutina, se los vuelvo a pedir, para meterlos en la rutina y hacer la cadena.....en fin.....no se si te he ayudado bastante.

Saludos.

----------


## Mago Aranda

yo realizo una rutina de 5 minutos  con  6  aros 

 hago la rutina de vernon con algunos cambios que le he hecho
 me quedo fantastica-----
 A lo que se refiere halexx de que se le ha roto un aro 
tiene facil solucion vas a un soldador y que te lo suelde
hay aros que se rompen al caerse porque van soldados 
en cambio los que son  de una pieza solo, es mas dificil que se partan

----------


## halexx

Bueno, depues de un tiempo, veo este tema, y termino diciendo, que mis aros van soldados y cromados, no son una pieza, son como decía Aranda.

Fui a un solador, pero me dijo que no merecia la pena soldarlo porque iba a quedar mal, ya que no se puede dar una capa para cromarlo


y así quedo la cosa----



Un saludo, halexx        :o  :o  :o


(Edito el post porque me había comido una cosa)

----------


## Mago Aranda

halexx  claro que si lo sueldas no va a quedar igual ..pero vale la pena .yo tengo unos que estan soldados y no hay problema te lo aseguro

----------


## mc. rym

Hola amigos yo tengo unos aros chinos pequeños y he visto que tambien hay unos "aros ninja" són los mismos que los mios? :-(

----------


## estel

yo la verdad es que estoy un poco confuso,porque vi el espéctaculo de jorge blass,y me encanto su rutina de aros,y estoy intentando reunir informacion desde hace un mes,ya he leido las rutinas de marko,y ya se como va,pero no se cuales comprar,porque en tiendamagia e visto solo unos aros ninja que vienen cuatro(ni seis ni ocho)y otros aros pequeños que tambien vienen cuatro,y bastante baratos por lo que supongo que no son...ls que se hace referencia.No se,quizas llame a la tienda haber si desde el telefono me dicen si los tienen,y el precio porque no tengo ni idea

----------


## Salduba

Yo uso unos aros de 26 centimetros, porque los de 30 cms me vienen muy grandes y la verdad es que me vienen muy bien.

Yo siempre he preferido aprender con lo mas dificil y por ahora me ha ido bien.
Aprendi manipulacion de cartas con bycicle y ahora uso las nielsen y me va perfectamente.   Mi consejo es aprender por el camino mas costoso (no hay que desesperarse) porque al final aprendes mas y mejor.

un saludo

----------


## siddel77

tengo una rutina de aros que consegui en un libro, es con 8, pero no se como hacer para enlazarlos de golpe, ahí solo explica como si se "derritieran", no se si me explico, dice como enlazarlos lentamente, pero siempre que veo una rutina con aros los unen como de un golpe, no se si alguien me podría explicar, gracias

----------


## alfasi

depende, yo tengo varias rutinas (una rutina con los 8 aros) y voy combinando los desenlaces. Siempre que lo quiero hacer mas misterioso hago los desenlaces que podría llamar "lentos". Si diectamente quiero darles un toque de atención y desenlazarlos de manera rapida al público muestro los que no son tan lentos, los que no necesitan mucha manipulación. Creo que eso lo tiene que adaptar cada uno a gusto con su rutina.

Saludos.

----------

